# Holster Suggestions



## JosephMYamada (3 mo ago)

I have a S&W 9mm and a Kimber 1911 .45. I am looking for good Custom kydex holster for these. What do you guys use and what do you recommend?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you looking for an inside or outside the waistband holster ? I prefer muddyrivertactical.com leather holsters. They are water Buffalo leather so your sweat won’t seep through. Lifetime warranty very reasonably priced. He also makes kydex. Made in USA.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

JosephMYamada said:


> I have a S&W 9mm and a Kimber 1911 .45. I am looking for good Custom kydex holster for these. What do you guys use and what do you recommend?


Check out Celtic Holsters, I currently have 5 of their holsters. Family run business here in Kansas, but ships across the US. I have been wearing them for years and they hold up well.


----------

